# Table Top Ovens



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

For those of you who frequently use campsites, with hook-up, have you considered having one of those table top oven jobbies? They seem to range from 800w to around 1500w and from around £20.

I know you've probably got a gas oven but I hate using my gas if I've got 220 volts plugged in (and paid for).

Take it with you if campsites are on your schedule, leave it at home if you're going to "go wild".

I'm not interested in the praises of Remoska, or similar - I'm just wondering if a table top would be wise purchase or just an addition to the loft/garage collection.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I applied the same logic in buying an induction hob when it was on offer at Robt Dyas and it's one of the best purchases for use in the 'van that we've made. Also has the advantage of being easy to use outside the 'van to avoid condensation when boiling/steaming veg or fat/smells when frying.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Bought a little tabletop oven from Lidl the other week and very pleased with it. While testing in the house it got used more than the kitchen oven. So now the heavy halogen glass bowl oven thingy has been hoiked out of the van and replaced with this one. 

Our halogen oven has the lid on a hinged arm which is useful in the house but meant it was difficult to pack away in the van.

Back to the table top oven... Very good. Baked bread and cakes, roasted a whole chicken, pizza and even toast 

But not all at the same time.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Tony,

We removed the Smev grill/warming oven which we have never used, from our Adria Twin recently and installed one of the Lidl £30 ovens in its place. It's 1300w and has a proper thermostat, top and bottom heating elements, fan, timer and lamp. We have used it successfully a couple of times so far - when on hookup obviously 

Steve


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

No, for me it would be more clutter to store in the van. I use my oven for all sorts of things like bread making, making cakes, cooking meals from scratch etc etc. But, I always use the electric hob before using the gas ones if we are on mains power just to save a bit of gas. However, in 2.5 weeks away in the van recently, most of it off mains we used just 11 € worth of gas (6kgs) to cook and heat the water (too hot to need heating yet!) so I don't fuss too much about the use of gas! Oh and that included making cakes too!


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh no! Yet another thing to gobble up the 16amps on hook-ups. All these electric heaters, BBQ's,water heaters, Fridges, battery chargers etc etc etc. I pity the poor old Warden's running round of an evening switching back on the trips!!

From a very ex warden,

Gary


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Gary1944 said:


> Oh no! Yet another thing to gobble up the 16amps on hook-ups. All these electric heaters, BBQ's,water heaters, Fridges, battery chargers etc etc etc. I pity the poor old Warden's running round of an evening switching back on the trips!!
> 
> From a very ex warden,
> 
> Gary


Well you would say that, wouldn't you! 

What about the "poor old campers" who have had to pay a disproportionate amount of money for their hook up but have to use their gas oven to cook their supper? 

16amps is ample.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

When on campsites one of the first jobs is to set up the little oven outside as in the photo, then by the time everything else is sorted a meal is nearly ready.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

we have a double hot plate (£21) which we place over the hob and a Remoska which is excellent and is often used instead of the oven. So the only gas we use is for heating water or the van. (and even then we have a 2kw portable electric heater which we leave on over night whens its cold)


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Gary1944 said:


> Oh no! Yet another thing to gobble up the 16amps on hook-ups. All these electric heaters, BBQ's,water heaters, Fridges, battery chargers etc etc etc. I pity the poor old Warden's running round of an evening switching back on the trips!!
> 
> From a very ex warden,
> 
> Gary


I paid for it why shouldn't I use it? and as for the wardens tough its part of their job.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

cheshiregordon said:


> Gary1944 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no! Yet another thing to gobble up the 16amps on hook-ups. All these electric heaters, BBQ's,water heaters, Fridges, battery chargers etc etc etc. I pity the poor old Warden's running round of an evening switching back on the trips!!
> ...


I'm sure you would get peed off if someone kept blowing the fuses for everyone......I think that's what he's trying to get at.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

bigcats30 said:


> cheshiregordon said:
> 
> 
> > Gary1944 said:
> ...


Interestingly I'm recently back from six weeks in france and spain and most of the boxes on the sites we stayed at were not lock and could easily be reset without recourse to contacting the warden or such.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

cheshiregordon said:


> Interestingly I'm recently back from six weeks in france and spain and most of the boxes on the sites we stayed at were not lock and could easily be reset without recourse to contacting the warden or such.


That's been my experience too. I've never understood why any site should be wired so that one overloaded hook-up should trip others but no doubt someone will be along shortly with an explanation. Cost?


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We were on one site in France where the trip switch kept being triggered by similtaneous use of heavy duty electrical equipment by our neighbours. Simply inconvenient during the day, but at night we were not aware of when it tripped. If aware of the problem, then possibly OK but even if I am aware of it then I am not going out in the dark to even look at the bourne let alone fix (even if I knew what to do :? ). This did happen to us and the fridge had not maintained it's temperature. 

In my opinion, overloading the electrics once may be OK but more than that is selfish.

Sue


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Since making the original post, I've browsed loads of table top ovens, and their reviews which seem to range from £29 to £150 and from "fabulous" to "a waste of money".

It's no surprise that the better reviews are on the more expensive ovens but they in turn seem to be the larger ones, somewhat defeating my idea of a small electric oven in which to cook small roasts etc.

I'm now looking at electric frypans which I've used in a previous life as the main and only kitchen oven (domestic). I seem to remember that it worked very well once I'd learnt the technique.

Are there any MHFers using these successfully? They tick a good few of my boxes.

........... and I'm still not interested in Remoska thanks


----------

